
Distance Learning Isn’t Working - Farbodkhz
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/04/just-give-distance-learning/610222/
======
shanede45
Distance Learning Is Hard To Manage, the real problem is distraction and
comfort level. McGregor's X-Y Theory applies here. Highly motivated learners
would excel in distance learning while others would struggle.

~~~
eesmith
A teacher friend of mine says that a few of her students are doing better now,
because they don't have the same distractions - like associating with friends
- as before.

That doesn't seem to be an X or Y framing. Rather, what little I know of
McGregor's models is that they assume a workforce environment ... and school
isn't a workforce.

------
amayne
Alt title: Distance learning is a skill we need to help educators and students
develop.

